# Need a sink bridge



## coffeelover191919 (Jun 10, 2020)

Right now my current setup is a glass baking tray (rectangle, ~18 x 11), a tile that i lay across the top, a microfiber towel that i place between them to prevent the rattling and to absorb some water.

I use shapton stones + a stone holder https://www.echefknife.com/product/yosh ... se-holder/

Can you guys recommend me a more simple setup? I was thinking of getting a sink bridge and sharpening over the sink and just getting rid of the glass tray + tile all together.

Was considering the Naniwa Sink Bridge, but that runs for about $75 unless someone has a cheaper solution or place to buy this.


----------



## ian (Jun 10, 2020)

Could get the one from JKI. $40. I have it and recommend it, although I superglued a silicon mat to the top to make it less slippy. Buy something else to get over $100, and you'll get free shipping.









Large Stone Holder


Product Description Detailed Specs Measurements The Large Stone Holder is exactly the same as the one we include with our Stone Holder With Base product, however, in this case, it is just the Stone Holder being sold. This is a large rubber holder that features one screw. In our experience, the...




www.japaneseknifeimports.com


----------



## coffeelover191919 (Jun 10, 2020)

ian said:


> Could get the one from JKI. $40. I have it and recommend it, although I superglued a silicon mat to the top to make it less slippy. Buy something else to get over $100, and you'll get free shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


trying not to go down a rabbit hole to find something to get me to $100 for a $40 item.


----------



## ExistentialHero (Jun 10, 2020)

If you have a scrap of 2x4 and some screws and glue, you can make one for free:









Slap a wet washcloth on there under your stone and you're good to go. It'll only fit one sink, but if you have two sinks you can just make two bridges.


----------



## ian (Jun 10, 2020)

Also an excellent suggestion. The JKI one is easier to store, but can’t beat the price of a 2x4. But you’re making a huge mistake by not finding another thing to push you over $100.

Perhaps build a sink bridge, and then find something at JKI to push you over the $100 (from zero) anyway?


----------



## playero (Jun 10, 2020)

Sharpening Accessories this one is for life


----------



## M1k3 (Jun 10, 2020)

I just ordered the JKI one. Heard good things about it.


----------



## ian (Jun 10, 2020)

Oh yea, that and the flattening plate?



M1k3 said:


> I just ordered the JKI one. Heard good things about it.


----------



## daveb (Jun 10, 2020)

coffeelover191919 said:


> trying not to go down a rabbit hold to find something to get me to $100 for a $40 item.



Silly rabbit


----------



## M1k3 (Jun 10, 2020)

ian said:


> Oh yea, that and the flattening plate?


Yes, the large one that's about 7lbs


----------



## coffeelover191919 (Jun 10, 2020)

Anyone ever use the Naniwa sink bridge? Burrfection seems to like it


----------



## M1k3 (Jun 10, 2020)

I have not. It looks well made. Not sure it's worth $35 more than JKI's though.


----------



## daveb (Jun 10, 2020)

IF pimple boy is for it, I'm agin it.


----------



## Bobby2shots (Jun 10, 2020)

coffeelover191919 said:


> Right now my current setup is a glass baking tray (rectangle, ~18 x 11), a tile that i lay across the top, a microfiber towel that i place between them to prevent the rattling and to absorb some water.
> 
> I use shapton stones + a stone holder https://www.echefknife.com/product/yosh ... se-holder/
> 
> ...



The way I see it, a sink bridge only gives you the convenience of splash & rinse,,, but there are potential problems too. If you're comfortable with flushing the slurries down your drains,,,ok,,, but be aware that your sink traps may accumulate a build-up over time.

One issue I have with using sink bridges alone, is the loss of height,,,, and the second issue is the fact that you can't sit properly when sharpening, because there's no room for your knees under the sink,,, you're forced to sit back,,, away from the sink,,, very uncomfortable and awkward. If you simply stand in front of the sink,, with elbows at your sides, your elbows will swing in a vertical arc, and to many (new-comers especially) this will lead to inconsistent sharpening angles. Ideally, your elbows should be somewhat elevated so you can thrust fore and aft,,, with elbow-travel remaining reasonably parallel to your stone's surface.

Depending on how tall you are, a length of 4"x4" placed on a sink-bridge and under your stone, will give you the elevation,,, as long as you're comfortable with the drainage issue. I have a Naniwa sink-bridge and it's a quality unit. I also have the ShaptonGlass stone holder, which you can use either on the counter, or on a sink-bridge. I'm 5'9", and my personal preferance is the ShaptonGlass stone-holder on the counter-top. Mind you, the Naniwa stone-holder is fine. but the Shapton stone-holder kicks it up several notches in feel and fit & finish. It's kinda "spendy", but a gorgeous piece of kit to work with. Ultra stable, and "grippy". 

For rinsing my stones, I use the sink faucet spray-head, draining into a container in the sink, which I can then discard in the back yard.


----------



## Nemo (Jun 10, 2020)

I use a silicone biscuit baking tray as a sharpenjng surface.


----------



## nexus1935 (Jun 10, 2020)

I also made one using a piece of wood with a couple feet nailed in to fit my sink. I made it early on before I wanted to spend much money on sharpening and supplies, and I haven't found a reason to replace it since - it works.


----------



## Ruso (Jun 10, 2020)

2x4 is what I use as well, slightly different design though. Works marvellous and its super economical.


----------



## coffeelover191919 (Jun 10, 2020)

nexus1935 said:


> I also made one using a piece of wood with a couple feet nailed in to fit my sink. I made it early on before I wanted to spend much money on sharpening and supplies, and I haven't found a reason to replace it since - it works.





Ruso said:


> 2x4 is what I use as well, slightly different design though. Works marvellous and its super economical.


I do have a spare 2x4! will be working on this soon. can yall upload a pic of yours for ideas!?


----------



## ModRQC (Jun 10, 2020)

Pics of one were uploaded just above. Idea is pretty simple.


----------



## waruixd (Jun 10, 2020)

I agree, 2x4 sink bridge ticks all the boxes!. Bang for your buck!


----------



## JakeLoveshighCarbon (Jun 10, 2020)

You can get a cheap sink bucket too if you're worried about your slurry going down the drain. I prefer standing over the sink to sitting down. Sitting and sharpening gives me a back ache. I've seen people use storage bins to hold the water and sharpen over as they stand. That might be a good option if you want more height over the blade than the sink can give you.

I bought a stone holder on amazon that fits sinks for 40$. I like it, but a 2×4 would've been almost as good. I do like that it is adjustable for different stones and feels secure.


----------



## bahamaroot (Jun 11, 2020)

What I use. https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B07JR99...olid=1NA6XRFV7EW54&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


----------



## coffeelover191919 (Jun 11, 2020)

So Shaptons create a slurry in the drain problem?


----------



## bahamaroot (Jun 11, 2020)

coffeelover191919 said:


> So Shaptons create a slurry in the drain problem?


Haven't for me and I've been sharpening with Shaptons over my sink for years.


----------



## Bobby2shots (Jun 11, 2020)

coffeelover191919 said:


> So Shaptons create a slurry in the drain problem?



It's not something that's specific to Shaptons,,,, it's with any stone,,, mind you, sediment builds up very slowly in the sink trap. You could go years without an issue,,,if you don't routinely flush heavy sediment down the drain. The same can be said with coffee-grounds, etc.; anything that sinks quickly in water can potentially clog your drains over time. Any suspended sediment that makes it past the trap, will most likely settle in the drain-pipe.

Clogging is not something that happens quickly, especially with newer pipes and traps,,, but it is something you want to be aware of. If you want an illustration, try wet-sharpening over a container, and then slowly pouring off the water when you're done. The bottom of your container will probably be coated with "mud" and slurry. Let it dry overnight, and the next morning you'll probably find a residue that's like hardened cement, and next to impossible to rinse away.


----------



## bahamaroot (Jun 11, 2020)

Running water will easily rinse sediment out of your traps and pipes. Running water in pipes is not like a container with standing water where everything just sinks.


----------



## Bobby2shots (Jun 11, 2020)

bahamaroot said:


> Running water will easily rinse sediment out of your traps and pipes. Running water in pipes is not like a container with standing water where everything just sinks.



That's what many people would assume, but it's not necessarily the case. Drain pipes are empty 99.99% of the time, and for the most part, the only water you'll find is in the trap. and that water stays until you flush more water down the drain. The drain-pipe typically has a much larger diameter than the stream of water from your wide-open faucet, and that larger diameter reduces the velocity at which water flows through the drain-pipe. As long as water flows fast enough to suspend a particular material, your fine,,, but heavier particles can settle quite quickly when the water runs slowly. There's no water-pressure in the drain-pipe,,,, it's gravity-fed, so there's no high-velocity flow through the drain-pipe. Also, in order to work properly, a drain-pipe has to have air, and if you visualize a mostly horizontal pipe, any water flowing through that pipe, only occupies a small portion of the diameter of the pipe. It's not like a piston in a cylinder.

Obviously, an occasional sharpening is not going to hurt your pipes, but it's something to be aware of, especially with softer stones that produce a lot of mud.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jun 11, 2020)

Fwiw I live in an old house and the plumbing isn’t exactly up to date. I used to sharpen over the sink. I don’t do that anymore since... well, I got a really bad case of clogging. I’m not saying that the same will happen to you. It wouldn’t surprise me if there are many factors that contribute when disaster strikes. But, I can tell you that clogging happens; my plumber said that the stuff causing the clogging was like concrete . So, no more swarf down the drains in my home.


----------



## coffeelover191919 (Jun 11, 2020)

i've noticed that Shapton's don't produce a lot of mud at all. Compared to my prior crappy Shun soaking stone. Is it because they are splash and go and made of a different material? All my stones are Splash n Go's (shapton)


----------



## coffeelover191919 (Jun 11, 2020)

Silicone matt for sharpening


Silicone matt for sharpening Stone holder Size: 400 x 300 mm



www.cleancut.eu





Think i found my solution. 
They can fold, are light, don't make tapping noises if not completely flat, hold a bit of water for splash n go.
I think i found my solution thanks to this forum, but can anyone see any shortcomings of this?


----------



## muru (Jun 11, 2020)

so where does the mud go if not down the drain? I guess in the yard if you have one... I'll have to start tossing mine onto pedestrians from the 10th story window.


----------



## coffeelover191919 (Jun 11, 2020)

muru said:


> so where does the mud go if not down the drain? I guess in the yard if you have one... I'll have to start tossing mine onto pedestrians from the 10th story window.


fellow new yorker here. lets throw it the windows!!! I've noticed that Shaptons make little to no "mud", maybe cuz Splash n Go?


----------



## Bobby2shots (Jun 11, 2020)

Carl Kotte said:


> Fwiw I live in an old house and the plumbing isn’t exactly up to date. I used to sharpen over the sink. I don’t do that anymore since... well, I got a really bad case of clogging. I’m not saying that the same will happen to you. It wouldn’t surprise me if there are many factors that contribute when disaster strikes. But, I can tell you that clogging happens; my plumber said that the stuff causing the clogging was like concrete . So, no more swarf down the drains in my home.



It happened to me as well. Luckily, I was able to clear the pipe by renting a very heavy-duty plumbing snake with a special cutter-head. We had a heck of a time clearing it however. The drain pipe itself measures roughly 3", but the interior diameter of the pipe had reduced to under 1" over the years, and as you pointed out, the clog was like cement. My house was built in '68, and I bought it in 2000. I have no idea if the previous owner had ever experienced the same issue.


----------



## M1k3 (Jun 11, 2020)

coffeelover191919 said:


> i've noticed that Shapton's don't produce a lot of mud at all. Compared to my prior crappy Shun soaking stone. Is it because they are splash and go and made of a different material? All my stones are Splash n Go's (shapton)





coffeelover191919 said:


> fellow new yorker here. lets throw it the windows!!! I've noticed that Shaptons make little to no "mud", maybe cuz Splash n Go?


They're on the harder, less muddy end of the spectrum. I'd say just below stones like Crystolon, India, Sigma Select (non II series), Spyderco Ceramic and Arkansas in the mud production department.


----------



## Bobby2shots (Jun 11, 2020)

muru said:


> so where does the mud go if not down the drain? I guess in the yard if you have one... I'll have to start tossing mine onto pedestrians from the 10th story window.



Don't forget to shout "*Don't Look Up*" as you toss it out.


----------



## Bobby2shots (Jun 11, 2020)

coffeelover191919 said:


> fellow new yorker here. lets throw it the windows!!!



A New York toast;,,,, *Here's Mud in Your Eye*!!


----------



## Forty Ounce (Jun 11, 2020)

This is my sink bridge.. 2x4 with shelf liner stapled on each side, ends wrapped with scope tape (the prevent slippage), and a towel hanging over the sides to make water run down the sides and not the ends. Made this some years back.. I've used different sink bridges, but I prefer mine over the plastic junk.


----------



## Bobby2shots (Jun 11, 2020)

muru said:


> so where does the mud go if not down the drain? I guess in the yard if you have one... I'll have to start tossing mine onto pedestrians from the 10th story window.



If sharpening over a sink works for you, just put a rag in the drain, The rag will allow water to drain through, and will act as a filter. When all the water is drained, pull out the wet rag and use it to wipe any sediment in the bottom of your sink,,, then,,, toss the rag out the window. (or mebbe,,, in da garbage,,bing badda boom.


----------



## daveb (Jun 11, 2020)

There's a number of "sharpening setup" threads from over the years that will provide ideas for the cheapest solutions to the Cadillacs. Google is your friend.

I cut a cheap poly board to fit the sink and put a stone holder on top. Works.


----------



## coffeelover191919 (Jun 11, 2020)

Bobby2shots said:


> If sharpening over a sink works for you, just put a rag in the drain, The rag will allow water to drain through, and will act as a filter. When all the water is drained, pull out the wet rag and use it to wipe any sediment in the bottom of your sink,,, then,,, toss the rag out the window. (or mebbe,,, in da garbage,,bing badda boom.



so off topic! Originally i was going to cut up a 2x4 for a sink bridge, but i saw and liked the idea of a silicon tray thats like 0.5" tall on the sides to allow for knuckle clearance, they can be dishwashed, folded, etc. and are quiet.


----------



## Nemo (Jun 11, 2020)

coffeelover191919 said:


> Silicone matt for sharpening
> 
> 
> Silicone matt for sharpening Stone holder Size: 400 x 300 mm
> ...



As I suggested earlier:


Nemo said:


> I use a silicone biscuit baking tray as a sharpenjng surface.



I realise that I should have called it a "cookie" tray.

The biscuit (sorry, cookie) tray does the same job. And does it well. I have a the Kasfly sink bridge, which is great but much less convenient for a short sharpening session.

You can't roll the biscuit (cookie) tray up but it doesn't take up much space when stored flat.

The downside is that if your stone is not tall, you will need to elevate it (for example in a stone holder, as pictured on the cleancut site) in order to have enough clearance over the side of the tray.

I'm guessing that if I can find a silicone biscuit tray (basicaly a silicone baking tray with a height of around 1 - 1.5 cm) in my little city in regional Australia, you will be able to find a cookie tray in NYC if you don't want to have to ship from Sweden.


----------



## coffeelover191919 (Jun 11, 2020)

thanks all for the contributions. This is what i ended up buying: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B017JF8VBS/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 
I tried my best to find one made in USA, but this is at least an american company and isn't some brand thats created to sell products on amazon. 

This tray is .45" tall. I have a Spring loaded stone holder to elevate my shapton stones. Should be high enough. i find a tray with a little pool of water helpful for splashing and wetting the knife. I can also travel with this vs a fixed size if i made a sink bridge with a 2x4


----------



## coffeelover191919 (Jun 11, 2020)

bahamaroot said:


> What I use. Sharpening Stone Whetstone holder Sink bridge with Adjustable No-Slip Rubber for Easy Honing 304 Stainless Steel - - Amazon.com


This is intriguing cuz theres nothing like it sold anywhere else. How is it holding up? Stable? Rust? Easy to use?


----------



## bahamaroot (Jun 11, 2020)

coffeelover191919 said:


> This is intriguing cuz theres nothing like it sold anywhere else. How is it holding up? Stable? Rust? Easy to use?


Plenty sturdy and no rust so far, hardware is 304 stainless. Easy to set up.


----------



## ModRQC (Jun 12, 2020)

coffeelover191919 said:


> i find a tray with a little pool of water helpful for splashing and wetting the knife. I can also travel with this vs a fixed size if i made a sink bridge with a 2x4



On that aspect, believe me, it works way better with a bottle. Many ideas available there, I use the first bottle of water I could find in the recycling bin with a hole pierced in the cap. Less of a mess than splashing water from a bowl. You could alternatively buy one of those ketchup/mustard squeeze bottle, or any type of squeeze bottle with a nose.


----------



## M1k3 (Jun 12, 2020)

I just got the sink bridge from JKI. Looks well made. Will give it a test tomorrow.


----------



## Bobby2shots (Jun 13, 2020)

ModRQC said:


> On that aspect, believe me, it works way better with a bottle. Many ideas available there, I use the first bottle of water I could find in the recycling bin with a hole pierced in the cap. Less of a mess than splashing water from a bowl. You could alternatively buy one of those ketchup/mustard squeeze bottle, or any type of squeeze bottle with a nose.



Amen,,, no mess, and minimal water required. I've also got some good quality adjustable spray-nozzle bottles, and they work great.


----------



## bahamaroot (Jun 13, 2020)

Condiment bottles work great.


----------



## M1k3 (Jun 13, 2020)

I like this whole setup better now. 




Used to be stone holder on wet towel. Now I can conveniently keep the SP120 working.


----------



## coffeelover191919 (Jun 14, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> I just got the sink bridge from JKI. Looks well made. Will give it a test tomorrow.


What else did u get to get free shipping lol

I got a $10 silicone tray cuz I was to cheap for a sink bridge and too lazy to cut wood


----------



## M1k3 (Jun 14, 2020)

I originally intended on getting the Large Lapping Plate from JKI. But then my budget was upped. So I got the sink bridge.


----------



## M1k3 (Jun 14, 2020)

It's the big black rectangle in my previous posts picture.


----------

